# Too Big for Nymph?



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 21, 2017)

I have my tiny Budwing nymph (not sure which instar) in a 32oz deli cup. I was wondering if it was too large for nymph this size (feeding wise). I always keep a few fruit flies in it, but worry it may be too large to effectively find food. You can see him/her on the upper right.  Also, is this a good set-up, in general?


----------



## Connor (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks good to me


----------



## Mystymantis (Nov 21, 2017)

That looks like a good setup. Your budwing should be able to find the fruit flies with no problems.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 21, 2017)

That’s fine. It should be able to live in there for a few molts and find plenty of food.

I keep about 5 fruit flys in the cup and they actually stay alive for a while until some start to disappear. I wonder why ?


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 21, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> they actually stay alive for a while until some start to disappear. I wonder why


I found 5 fruit fly wings stuck to the side of the deli cup. I guess he was eating more than I thought lol


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2017)

That is fine. It will grow into it. Fruit flies tend to gather at the top and so do mantids so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------

